
World's first liquid cooled 5G base station deployed in Finland - velmu
https://metropolitan.fi/entry/world-s-first-liquid-cooled-5g-base-station-deployed-in-finland
======
solarkraft
Here's a 2016 Nokia blog article about it: [https://www.nokia.com/blog/water-
cool-new-way-take-heat-base...](https://www.nokia.com/blog/water-cool-new-way-
take-heat-base-station-site-energy-costs/)

Besides the video being totally cute I remember Ben Krasnow (Applied Science)
mentioning in his video about making liquid air that this was frequently used
in mobile base stations. I thought it would perhaps be used for super
conductivity, but pretty definitely for cooling (dude in the video says other
stations are air cooled). Am I thinking of something else?

~~~
PoachedSausage
You are correct. 3G BTS systems used Stirling Cryocoolers[0] to cool
superconducting microwave filters[1].

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Applications_of_the_Stirling_e...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Applications_of_the_Stirling_engine#Stirling_cryocoolers)

[1]
[http://home.eps.hw.ac.uk/~ceejh3/Journals/An%20HTS%20transce...](http://home.eps.hw.ac.uk/~ceejh3/Journals/An%20HTS%20transceiver%20for%20third%20generation%20mobile%20communications.pdf)

------
lcam84
How much power does a 5G base station consume compared to a 4G? From what I
understand, more stations will be needed for this technology.

The European Union has been talking about digitisation and green new deal for
economic recovery, but investing in 5G means spending a lot of materials on
both stations and mobile phones. It can also mean an increase in energy
consumption for both stations and mobile phones.

It seems to me that the two objectives may conflict with each other.

~~~
rsynnott
It looks like a site may consume about 20kW. This sounds like a good bit, and
is more than an LTE mast, but you have to keep in mind that it’s much less
than a car and about equivalent to two electric showers. From a societal
energy usage point of view it’s irrelevant.

~~~
mikekchar
20 kW in what period of time? 20 kW in a year is nothing. 20 kW in a second is
quite a lot.

Edit: Facepalm!

~~~
quietbritishjim
I think you're thinking of kWh, which are kilowatt hours. In which case, the
answer is 20 kWh per hour.

------
scohesc
Sorry to hijack, but is anyone else getting a Netscape Navigator favicon when
visiting the site? Nice throwback.

------
ram_rattle
It's sad to see initiatives like this come and go but never filed ready or
viable to be deployed realtime

------
RobLach
It seems it's only worth it if you can plumb the waste heat into a nearby
building.

~~~
peterpost2
Because of the short range 5G has, it seems like they would only put towers on
or very near to buildings.

~~~
Nokinside
This is misunderstanding.

5G spectrum cover spectrum including low band and mid band spectrum of the 1G
through 4G LTE frequencies. Then there is the new high-band. First 5G
installations are deployed into new high-band.

5G installations in countryside will be low band that is more efficient than
4G/LTE.

